# Corn Harvest?



## TeamMD (Sep 12, 2007)

We are about to make our annual trip to ND and I was curious as to weathr or not farmers have been hard at work taking down their corn crops yet up there. Here in Indiana they have been working hard the last week or so. Just wondering what to expect. Any info would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Very little to date, a few fields have been chopped. SB at least 3 weeks before major harvest kicks in.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Expect lots of standing corn into late November/early December... alot of guys will be leaving it standing as long as possible...

The Indiana growing season is much different (faster) than in North Dakota..

Ryan


----------



## TeamMD (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, I found that out last year when the fields were all down by us before we left on Oct 14th. Got up to ND and alot of it was still standing. Makes it tougher to find huntable fields but then again if you locate a cut field there is a higher percent chance of it being used by some waterfowl. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Put it this way talking to farmers all across the state. It is going to be a really hard deer season.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

TeamMD said:


> Yeah, I found that out last year when the fields were all down by us before we left on Oct 14th. Got up to ND and alot of it was still standing. Makes it tougher to find huntable fields but then again if you locate a cut field there is a higher percent chance of it being used by some waterfowl. Thanks for the info.


Plus you have to factor in how much MORE of it is EVERYWHERE! 

It boggles the mind..the amount of it is staggering... combines will be running in the snow... they better hope ND doesn't get a November blizzard.. they might not get to it till spring..

There is only so many combines, and so many hours in a day.. I think the custom combiners will be sitting in the $$$$ this year!

Take care

Ryan


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

If your in the right part of the state, where there is many cattle farmers, you can pretty much bet half or more of theircorn crop will be silaged for the cows.

Another factor is if there is a constant rain like once a week, you can bet that the corn will not be harvested until november. The corn needs to be very dry for most farmers to harvest.

Also if you know the farmers personally. Are they big into deer hunting? If they are, im sure they will leave it standing until around the thanksgiving weekend. We are in a "dry winter" this year(as i have heard from many people) so im sure we wont get a good snow until mid december which is very depressing for us who love driving the sleds in the nice powdery snow.

Corn around my area, should be harvested by mid october because its had the "dead" look to it since mid september but that of course, is weather permitting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Seen a lot of chopped stuff this weekend.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

we hunted in our first silaged field last weekend and saw many other soon to be silaged fields.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just talked to my buddy who is a farmer down in south central MN and he said I would be amazed how much corn is being taken out already. This is a full month early. He said it is b.c some areas got very little rain and it is now dead and falling off the stock, so farmers are trying to salvage what they can. He did say it is real hit or miss, it depends upon whether they had rain or not.


----------



## TeamMD (Sep 12, 2007)

Everyone seems to have mixed emotions on this, i guess it just depends on the farmer and the area. We typically hunt south central ND, and last year there was just about 50-50 to standing and cut. There was a couple cattle farms in the area but did not notice too many. Hopefully they will join the bandwagon of the midwest famers and get out and harvest. I already have a ton of geese using a cut corn field here in IN and i cannot hunt it for a month. Pretty frustrating, except there is enough feed to keep them busy all winter. Thanks for the reply's!!


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Here in Nebraska the dryland is just about ready, and I saw two different irrigated fields that were cut on saturday. They may have been cut for high moisture though.


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

We had a great year for corn. Earlier rain then leading into the last month of dryer conditions made if favorable for the Indiana farmers to get their crops out. We noticed on the last day of the early IN season the geese got up and flew their roost to the nearest cut corn field and then came to rest at local lakes and ponds. If you find a cut corn field I'd sit in it and about 9am you should see some flying.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

From what I understand most of the corn here is designated more for the ethanol market than the feed market so there will be no rush to get it off.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Yeah... but if you know farmers who take wet corn for their feedlots, you are in business my friend.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

the landowners i have talked to are going to leave it stand and dry naturally......power dryers aren't economical with the moisture of the corn at this point; of course depending on the area and rainfall.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

When corn is worth over $3.00 a bushel, the only thing that will stop the harvest will be the lines at the elevator.

Think about it. If a farmer has 100 bu. corn at $3.00 per bushel and leaves 10 acres for deer season, he is taking the risk of losing $3000 if a bad storm blows in. Why would someone take that risk?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bornlucky said:


> Why would someone take that risk?


He's probably not worried, as he's insured...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

